# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Καπετάν Σταμάτης [Θεσσαλονίκη ΙΙ - Kapetan Stamatis, Thessaloniki II]

## geogre222

F/B 'ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ'                                                                                                                                                             
Νηολόγιο                       Chios 274                                                                  
Ολική                          Χωρητικότητα                       292,03                                                                  
Καθαρή Χωρητικότητα                       118,32                                                                  Μηχανές                       Caterpillar 1700                          BHP                                                                   
Ταχύτητα                       13 knots                                                                  
Μήκος                       43 m                                                                  
Πλάτος                       7,3 m                                                                  
Επιβάτες                       225                                                                  
Οχήματα                       15
pigi www.miniotis.gr
alo ena baporaki pou eksipiretise polou xiotes apo poli palia eos merika xronia prin....oi xiotes tha to thimounte kala pou to kamaronan oloi sto limani tis xiou

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ καλές! Σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Haddock

Για να θαυμάσουμε τον Καπετάν Σταμάτη το 1983. Η γνωστή βάση δεδομένων αναφέρει ότι ναυπηγήθηκε το 1967 ως Θεσσαλονίκη.  Η φωτογραφία αναφέρει ότι είναι στο Τσεσμέ.

Γνωρίζουμε περισσότερες ιστορικές και ναυπηγικές πληροφορίες???

Cpt_Stamatis_1983.jpg

Copyright

----------


## geogre222

> Για να θαυμάσουμε τον Καπετάν Σταμάτη το 1983. Η γνωστή βάση δεδομένων αναφέρει ότι ναυπηγήθηκε το 1967 ως Θεσσαλονίκη.  Η φωτογραφία αναφέρει ότι είναι στο Τσεσμέ.
> 
> Γνωρίζουμε περισσότερες ιστορικές και ναυπηγικές πληροφορίες???
> 
> Cpt_Stamatis_1983.jpg
> 
> Copyright


THANKS gia tin photo an kai to ploio dixnei paletita sti emfanisi....parolo pou tin dekaetia tou 90 to eixan se poli kali katastasi simera omos einai asta na pane .
sto net oo kai na exo psaksei dstixos den exo brei tipota gia auto, an kai to mono pou mporoume na paroume plirofories kai photo einai apo tonn ploioktiti

----------


## Ellinis

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε οτι ναυπηγηθηκε το 1967 στα ναυπηγεία Χωματά στη Θεσ/νίκη ως ανοιχτού τύπου. Στα ιδια ναυπηγεία είχαν ναυπηγηθεί τα Θήρα/Ηρα, Ερεσσός/Εξπρ.Σκοπελίτης και άλλα.

Από το Μινιοτή αγοράστηκε το 1976 και μετασκευάστηκε ενώ αργότερα αλλαξε και μηχανές.
Μετά το 2002 χρησιμευσε ως τουριστικό εως το 2004 οπότε και έδεσε.
Το οτι το πρωτο του όνομα ήταν Θεσσαλονίκη δεν το είχα ξαναδεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και ο *ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ* παρέα με το ΧΙΟΝΗ και το ΨΑΡΑ.  :Sad: 

CAPETAN_STAMATIS_01.jpg

CAPETAN_STAMATIS_02.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να ευχαριστήσουμε πολύ τον φίλο Espresso Venezia για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες του από το ταξίδι της Χίου.
Τα πλοία του Μινιώτη έγραψαν για χρόνια τη δική τους ιστορία σε πολλές δύσκολες γραμμές του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου, προσφέροντας σημαντικές υπηρεσίες σε χαλεπούς καιρούς (γραμμές για Ψαρά, Αγαθονήσι, Ικαρία, Σάμο, Τουρκία).
Εδώ το "Καπετάν Σταμάτης" φθάνει στη Χίο το καλοκαίρι του 1996. 

Καπετάν Σταμάτης.jpg

----------


## sylver23

eixa kanei me to καπεταν σταματη ενα ταξιδι απο αγιο κηρυκο ικαριας -χιο.
το δρομολογιο ηταν αγιος-φουρνοι-βαθυ-καρλοβασι-χιος.παναγια μου καναμε γυρω στις 12 ωρες  με 6 μποφορακια.κουνημα τρελλο κ εμεις καταστρωμα πανω πανω να τρωμε το κυμα στην μαπα.ωραια ηταν(ειμαι λιγο μαζωχας???)

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλος είχε τη χαρά να περιμένει το καράβι στο Βαθύ για να πάει Χιο. Και είχε τη χαρά να το βλέπει να κάνει κύκλους κάμποση ώρα έξω από το λιμάνι μιας και του είχε κολήσει το πηδάλιο...
Εγω το είχα ταξιδέψει από Μυτιλήνη-Αϊβαλί και δεν είχα κάποιο απρόοπτο. 

Οι γραμμές του πάντως δεν μου θυμίζουν να ήταν ποτέ ανοιχτού τύπου που λένε οι φήμες.

----------


## sylver23

τι εννοεις ανοιχτου τυπου?

----------


## Ellinis

ανοιχτού τύπου = παντόφλα. Έτσι λένε οι κακιές γλώσσες πως ήταν όταν ναυπηγήθηκε.

----------


## sylver23

ayto den eixe κ γκαραζ κατω απο το κυριως γκαραζ ή το χιονι ηταν?

----------


## gvaggelas

Νομίζω ότι κανένα από τα τρία του Μινιώτη δεν είχε και δεύτερο γκαράζ.

----------


## sylver23

oti ειχε καποιο ειναι σιγουρο.κατεβαζε στο πιο κατω καταστρωμα με ασανσερ αν θυμαμαι καλα 5-6 αυτοκινητα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ασανσέρ σε κάποιο από τα τρία αυτά καραβάκια ???  :Confused: 

Δεν σε αμφισβητώ φίλε μου sylver23, δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά όπως τα είδα ''ιδίοις όμμασι'' πριν μία εβδομάδα πολύ απίθανο μου φαίνεται..... :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

ρε συ ή ασανσερ ή ραμπα για κατω,αν και νομιζω ασανσερ.τι να σου πω δεν θυμαμαι κ  εγω καλα

----------


## gvaggelas

Το Καπετάν Σταμάτης και το Ψαρά κάτω από το deck του γκαράζ έχουν την μηχανή (την έχω δει). Στο Χιόνη από όσο γνωρίζω (δεν ο έχω δει) υπήρχαν λίγες καμπίνες.

----------


## sylver23

μολις μιλησα με τον πατερα μου.μου ειπε οτι ειχε κατι σαν ασανσερ κ κατεβαζε αυτοκινητα .μιλαμε για 4-5,δεν ειναι σιγουρος για πιο.το ψαρα το αποκλειει,νομιζει οτι ηταν το χιονι.ειναι 100%σιγουρος για αυτο γιατι μια φιλη του γυρισε μαζι μας  απο χιο ικαρια,εβαλε το αυτοκινητο κατω

----------


## geogre222

παιδια το σταματης αν θυμαμαι ειχε κλειστο γκαραζ (οχι κατω) στο βαθος του  και το χιονι ειναι αυτο που ειχε κατι σαν ανσανσερ  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω george.

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία απο το έντυπο των αδερφών Μηνιώτη το 1989...



...και απο το έντυπο του 1990...

----------


## Rocinante

Με το λεωφορειο στον καταπελτη?????

----------


## geogre222

> Φωτογραφία απο το έντυπο των αδερφών Μηνιώτη το 1989...
> 
> 
> 
> ...και απο το έντυπο του 1990...


πολλη καλο υλικο σε ευχαριστουμε μου θιμισες την παιδικη μου ηλικια που τα χαζευα στο λιμανι της Χιου :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Σεπτεμβριος του 1999 και πρωινή (πιο πρωινή δεν γινεται) αναχώρηση απο την Χίο.

----------


## gtogias

Το πλοίο του Μινιώτη "Καπετάν Σταμάτης" πλησιάζει στην Χώρα (Χίο), Αύγουστος 1983:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41607

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Το πλοίο του Μινιώτη "Καπετάν Σταμάτης" πλησιάζει στην Χώρα (Χίο), Αύγουστος 1983:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41607


 αν δεν κανω λαθος οταν ειχα ερθει στη χιο το 1986 αυτα τα πλοια του μηνιωτη αλλα και το συγκεκριμενο, εδεναν λιγο πιο περα απο το ξενοδοχειο του χανδρη στο λιμανι. υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε και κατι αλλο σε φωτογραφικο υλικο απο αυτα τα πλοια? σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## sylver23

Οσο το βλεπω και σκεφτομαι οτι ειχα ταξιδεψει με αυτο απο ικαρια για χιο (ικαρια-βαθυ-καρλοβασι -χιο) με καιρο ,ταξιδι γυρω στις 10 ωρες σκιαζομαι...
Οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα μια σταλια πλοιαρακι και οργωνε ασχημες θαλασσες οπως αυτην του βορειου αιγαιου.

Το πλοιο βρισκεται ακομα παροπλισμενο σε ενα λιμανακι οπως πας για βρονταδο?? (το ψαρα και το χιονη ειναι και αυτα μαζι?)

----------


## DimitrisT

> Το πλοιο βρισκεται ακομα παροπλισμενο σε ενα λιμανακι οπως πας για βρονταδο?? (το ψαρα και το χιονη ειναι και αυτα μαζι?)


Ακριβώς φίλε sylver23 εκεί βρίσκονται και σαπίζουν και τα 3 πλοία του Μινιώτη

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστώ δημήτρη.Αμα περνάς απο κει καμμιά μέρα βγάλε και καμμιά φωτο αν μπορεις

----------


## DimitrisT

όταν πάω προς Βροντάδο θα βγάλω φωτο αλλά είναι σε μαύρα χάλια τα πλοία.

----------


## DimitrisT

τα χαρακτηριστικά του Καπεταν Σταμάτη και των άλλων πλοιων του Μινιώτη.

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτο από το Καπεταν Σταμάτης που είχα υποσχεθεί στον φίλο Συλβερ23 
DSCF0306.jpg
DSCF0308.jpg
DSCF0310.jpg

Παρέα με το Ψαρά  DSCF0307.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο (φίλτατοι moderators)  το θέμα Καπετάν Σταμάτης & Χιόνη να μεταφερθούν στα ιστορικά πλοία καθώς εδώ και καιρό είναι παροπλισμένα και δεν νομίζω να ξαναταξιδέψουν .

----------


## gtogias

Στην υπό κατασκευή μαρίνα της Χίου εδώ και λίγα χρόνια ο στόλος του Μινιώτη σε αναμονή. Χιόνη, Καπετάν Σταμάτης, Ψαρά και το Venus:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43278

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό το Venus, τι είναι; του Μινιωτη είανι και αυτό;

----------


## DimitrisT

> Αυτό το Venus, τι είναι; του Μινιωτη είανι και αυτό;


Φίλε Ellinis το  Venus δεν είναι του Μινιώτη και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι αλιευτικό σκάφος γιατί πριν λίγο καιρό εκτός τα πλοία του Μινιώτη σάπιζαν και κάτι γρι γρι σε αυτό το λιμανάκι.

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε Ellinis το Venus δεν είναι του Μινιώτη και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι αλιευτικό σκάφος γιατί πριν λίγο καιρό εκτός τα πλοία του Μινιώτη σάπιζαν και κάτι γρι γρι σε αυτό το λιμανάκι.


Δεν παίρνω και όρκο. Σίγουρα ο Μηνιώτης ξεκίνησε με ένα τέτοιου τύπου σκαρί τα δρομολόγια προς Ψαρά. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω άλλη φωτό, αλλά και τα χρώματα και το μέγεθος του δεν το αποκλείουν.

Περισσότερα για τον Μηνιώτη και τα πλοία του:

http://www.politis-chios.gr/2005/061...opografia.html

----------


## kkouz

Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα.....παραμονές Πάσχα τώρα πόσο....γύρω στο 1995?...κάπου εκεί.....είμαστε μαζεμένοι στο λιμάνι του Βαθύ Σάμου και περιμένουμε ένα αγνώστων στοιχείων πλοίο για να συνεχίσουμε το ταξίδι μας (ερχόμενοι από Δωδεκάνησα με το Πάτμος της γραμμής Ρόδος Κως Κάλυμνος Βαθύ Θεσσαλονίκη) και εμφανίζεται ο καπτεν....7 ακριβώς αναχώρηση για Καρλόβασι - Χίο....ρωτάμε το πλήρωμα πόσες ώρες διαρκεί το ταξίδι....4 ώρες και 50 λεπτά μου απαντάνε....δεν το ξεχνώ....12 πάρα δέκα δέσαμε στο λιμάνι τής Χίου....απλά απίστευτη εμπειρία....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ στις 13-12-2012 δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, σε φωτο του φίλου Γιώργου Γκιβίση.
Δυστυχώς σήμερα που πήγα δεν ήταν εκεί και δεν ξέρω που το πήγαν. Ίδωμεν.
Για το φίλο rosinante που μου το ζήτησε και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ 01 1.jpg

----------


## chiotis

Και αυτό όπως και το Χιονη που βρίσκεται ήδη εκεί και το Ψαρά που θα μεταφερθεί σε λίγες μέρες θα γίνουν παλιοσίδερα και ίσω αξιοποιηθούν καποια τμήματα των μηχανών τους όπως αναφέρει το άρθρο: http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...ia-toy-minioti Το Ψαρά αν όχι μέχρι τέλος του μήνα μέχρι τα μέσα του Γενάρη θα έχει έρθει και αυτό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Καπετάν Σταμάτης έχει βγεί στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και σήμερα ετοιμαζότουσαν να του βγάλουν τις μηχανές, δεν ξέρω αν θα του βγάλουν και τίποτε άλλο. Δυστυχώς δεν με άφησαν να ανέβω επάνω του, γιατί με οξυγόνο κόβανε. Μόλις τελειώσουν θα τα πάρει μαζί με το Χιόνη ρυμουλκό του Σαπνόπουλου και θα τα πάει στην Aliaga. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ 02 2.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Πάει και αυτό..πρόσφερε πολλά και ταξίδεψαν τόσοι άνθρωποι....καλό του ταξίδι τελευταίο!!!

----------


## leo85

Ξέρουμε πότε θα φύγει για το τελευταίο ταξίδι  :Apologetic:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Είναι πλοία τα οποία έγραψαν τη δική τους ιστορία, και αναμνήσεις σε όσους ταξίδεψαν μαζί τους...
Εμένα θα είναι πάντα στο μυαλό μου εκείνα τα περιποιημένα, πάντα βαμμένα και γρήγορα για τα τότε δεδομένα "γλαράκια"....
Αυτό πιστεύω πως έπρεπε να είναι το τέλος τους από το να είναι παρατημένα και σε αυτή τη κατάσταση.
Ήταν οι κρυφοί αγωνιστές του Αιγαίου οι οποίοι λέγονται και αφανείς ήρωες.
ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ - ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μία πριμνιά φωτο του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Τα πηδάλια, οι προπέλες και οι άξονες έχουν βγεί, για να βγάλουν τις μηχανές. Προσέχτε επείσης πόσο καθαρό είναι το ναυπηγείο.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ 03 2.jpg

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για τις φωτογραφίες. Το ξήλωμα του πλοίου είναι σε πλήρη εξέλιξη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλα πλοια 50 ετων με τοση διαρκεια παροπλισμου θα ειχα μπαταρει αυτο δειχνει καλη κατασκευη και σωστη συντηρηση απο τον μινιωτη μεχρι που.....

----------


## Μιχαλάκης

Ο Καπετάν Σταμάτης στο Θερμαϊκό περίπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας 60 ως "Θεσσαλονίκη II", πηγαίνοντας από πλαζ ΕΟΤ γιά Αγία Τριάδα.
Θεσσαλονίκη II ήταν το πρώτο του όνομα γιατί υπήρχε κι άλλο καραβάκι που το έλεγαν Θεσσαλονίκη.
Καρτ ποστάλ από delcampe net.Θεσσαλονικη II .jpg

----------


## ithakos

Ταξίδι σε μια άλλη εποχή η καρτποστλ...

----------


## Apostolos

> Προσέχτε επείσης πόσο καθαρό είναι το ναυπηγείο.


Νομίζω οτι οι διαλύσεις θα είναι μια καλή επένδυση. Ιδιαίτερα με τους νέους αυστηρούς κανονισμούς τα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία θα πρέπει να αδράξουν την ευκαιρία

----------


## ithakos

Όντως θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή κίνηση να ξεκινήσουν διαλύσεις αφου δεν έχουν ναυπηγήσεις..

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουν γίνει διαλύσεις, σε άλλα ναυπηγεία στο Πέραμα έχουν γίνει.
Ναυπηγήσεις ήδη ξεκίνησε στου Παναγιωτάκη το Πανορμίτης, ξέρω ότι 2-3 πλοιοκτήτες ψάχνονται και έχουμε τις μετασκευές του Ιωνάς, του Νηρέας και του Παντοκράτωρ που θα γίνουν στο Πέραμα. ¶ρα κάτι γίνετε απο κίνηση. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τo Καπετάν Σταμάτης είναι ακόμη στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά έχουν αφαιρεθεί πηδάλια, προπέλες και άξονες, ενώ η έξοδος των αξόνων έχει σφραγιστεί. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα μείνει για πολύ ακόμη εκεί και το Χιόνη περιμένει.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ 10 1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ και το Χιόνη όπως φαίνονται φωτογραφημένα απο το Έλενα Φ στις 30-01-2013 στη ντάνα του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου που βρίσκονται, περιμένοντας το μοιραίο.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ 12 3.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Καπετάν Σταμάτης όπως φαινόταν σήμερα, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα και δίπλα του το Χιόνη.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ 13 0.jpg

----------


## basi

Το βλέπω το Σκυράκι , πόσο μικρό είναι δίπλα στα θηρία που φαίνονται στο βάθος και απορώ πως διέσχιζε το ανοιχτό Αιγαίο γιά 30 σχεδόν χρόνια .

Το αστείο είναι ότι τότε στα παιδικά μου μάτια μου φαινόταν μεγάλο .

----------


## despo

PHOTO 019despo KAPETAN STAMATHS.jpgΠριν μερικά χρόνια σε μιά άφιξη στο Καρλόβασι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο, με πολύ κόσμο ακόμη και στην πλώρη. Άαααααααααλλες εποχές φίλε despo.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> PHOTO 019despo KAPETAN STAMATHS.jpgΠριν μερικά χρόνια σε μιά άφιξη στο Καρλόβασι.


Πάνω από το golden vergina την έβγαλες γύρω στα 1996-97? Ιστορική φωτογραφία πια. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο πίσω λιμενοβραχίωνας δεν υπάρχει πια.

----------


## despo

> Πάνω από το golden vergina την έβγαλες γύρω στα 1996-97? Ιστορική φωτογραφία πια. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο πίσω λιμενοβραχίωνας δεν υπάρχει πια.


Σίγουρα είναι βγαλμένη απο άλλο καράβι, το οποίο ομως δεν θυμάμαι. Μπορεί να είναι απο το Μιλένα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ όταν στις 21-12-2012 ήταν έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και έβγαζαν το καπάκι για να βγάλουν την μηχανή του.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ 08 2.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Βρίσκεται ακόμη Σαλαμίνα?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι φίλε μου. Την Κυριακή 24/02 που πέρασα απο Κυνόσουρα με το leo85 ήταν εκεί.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Θα περιμένουν να μαζευτούν και άλλα "πρόβατα για σφαγή" για να φύγουν κονβόι.  :Apologetic:

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Επισης μαζι με το Χιονη Φευγει και το Καπεταν Σταματης Παλι ρυμουλκουμενο απο το Χρηστος XVII.

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Το απετάν Σταμάτης μαζί με το Χιόνη σήμερα στο λιμανάκι του Αγ. Στεφάνου στην Χαλκίδα.

----------


## noulos

> Το απετάν Σταμάτης μαζί με το Χιόνη σήμερα στο λιμανάκι του Αγ. Στεφάνου στην Χαλκίδα.


Ξέρουμε πόσο θα μείνουν εκεί;

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάντως το ρυμουλκό CHRISTOSXVII που τα πήγε Χαλκίδα πήγε Χίο και επιστρέφει σμρ,είχε μείνει κανένα Χίο του Μηνιώτη και πήγε να το μαζέψει κα ιαυτό?

----------


## SAPPHO

Έχει μείνει πίσω το Ψαρά, παρατημένο στη "μαρίνα" της Χίου...

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να δούμε θα το φέρει και αυτό στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, για να του βγάλουν μηχανές........

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Για να δούμε θα το φέρει και αυτό στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, για να του βγάλουν μηχανές........


Θα αξίζει το κόπο? Δεν έχει caterpillar αυτό... :Sour:

----------


## sylver23

Ρίξτε μια ματιά στις φωτογραφίες του φίλου εδώ
_Ρυμούλκηση του ΧΙΟΝΗ και ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ από τον αγ. Στέφανο στα  Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Εκεί παρέμειναν για λίγες μόνο ημέρες. Σήμερα το  βράδυ θα περάσουν από τη γέφυρα του Ευρίπου με προορισμό νομίζω το Βόλο_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Είναι γνωστό αν η διαδικασία της διάλυσης έχει ξεκινήσει για το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά και για τα υπόλοιπα πλοία του Μινιώτη; Πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα διαλυθούν έναντι 70,000 ευρώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να μεταφέρουμε και στο παρόν θέμα όσα γράψαμε σήμερα στο θέμα του ΧΙΟΝΗ.




> Στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κουρή στην  Αμαλιάπολη δεν υπάρχει πλέον κανένα απολύτως σημάδι ή απομεινάρι από το  πέρασμα από εκεί των _ΧΙΟΝΗ_ και _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ_.  Δύο - τρεις εργαζόμενους που ρώτησα στο ναυπηγείο, δεν γνώριζαν κάτι  για τα δύο πλοία, ή τουλάχιστον..... έτσι μου είπαν, και όπως  καταλαβαίνετε θα ήταν κάπως..... τολμηρό να μπω να ρωτήσω στα γραφεία  του ναυπηγείου. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το πιό πιθανό είναι να έφυγαν  κάποια στιγμή για Aliaga και να διαλύθηκαν εκεί, και κάτι που θα  μπορούσε να γίνει είναι να έστελνε μία ερώτηση (μαζί με δύο φωτογραφίες  τους) ο Παντελής στον Selim San, μήπως κάποια στιγμή τα φωτογράφησε ή  έστω φαίνονται τυχαία σε κάποια φωτογραφία του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πολύ όμορφη φωτό του πλοίου στη Χίο_, τον Ιούλιο του _2004_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και δεν το είχαμε αναφέρει στο παρόν θέμα, να πούμε ότι όπως μας είχε πληροφορήσει παλαιότερα ο φίλος skopelitis,




> Καλημέρα  φίλοι του Forum. Δυστυχώς, αλλά έγκυρα θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι το  αγαπημένο μου ΣΚΥΡΑΚΙ καθώς και το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ, διαλύθηκαν στην  ΑΜΑΛΙΑΠΟΛΗ αρχές του χρόνου και τα σίδερα τους έχουν λιώσει σε μια από  τις τοπικές Χαλυβουργίες.


το _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ (ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΙΙ)_  διαλύθηκε τελικά μαζί με το _ΧΙΟΝΗ (ΣΚΥΡΟΣ)_ στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας. Στο equasis ως ημερομηνία - χρονολογία διάλυσης αναφέρεται ο Μάρτιος 2013 : _"Broken Up (during 03/2013)"_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KAΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ             πφχ.jpgΠαλιές φωτογραφίες Χίου fb

----------

